# Cab tractor with tint



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sort of looking for a cab tractor again. I have noticed several on Tractor House, mostly farther south (and mostly Kubota's), that have very dark tint on the windows. I was wondering if anyone had one of these and how it affected their visibility at night. The gentleman that owned my truck before me placed this dark tint on the front driver and passenger windows and now I have to roll the windows down at night in order to see out of the mirrors to back a trailer. I understand the tinted windows on the tractors helped keep them cooler and you get less uv radiation, but almost all of my feeding in the winter is at night and I end up wrapping my haylage after dark in the summer a lot. For those of you that have tint on your cab, is it a big problem at night?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It comes off pretty easy, glass shops spray ammonia on it on a hot day and it will peel off in sheets.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, dark tint and night operations aren't a good combination. I have to do the same thing with my pickup...

Ditch the tint and wear shades... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a tractor with dark tint on the windows that was terrible to run at night. I took a razor blade and a straight edge and cut the tint so it had a strip at the top and a strip at the bottom that was still tinted.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely want to use a gold or silver reflective type tint in your tractor....and it helps with cooling immensely in this part of the world.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I had my 2010 M7040 Kubota tinted when it was brand new. It is the 20 tint which is not street legal so it is very dark. I love it in the hot Summer. It is tough to see foam marker balls at night but I seldom spray at night. I do cut some mornings before going to work in the dark , like 0400 to 0600. It is tough at the ends of the field turning but I still like the dark tint . I will say the lights could be better so I might upgrade to LED's at least the ones on top of the cab.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

From what I am hearing, sounds like if you are in a really hot area it might be worth the loss of visibility if your ac can't keep up. Where I live it usually doesn't get much over 85 in the summer except fire two to three weeks in August that it will be 90. And usually in the mornings or evenings it will be upper 60s lower 70s in summer. I guess if I got one with tint already on it I could see how it does. I hear that the older Kubotas ac didn't seem to cool as well, so that could be another reason for so many of them being tinted.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That and tint looks cool with orange paint.......I don't have tint on any of the tractor windows...have several pairs of sunglasses however....I agree reflective tint is best, not smoke......


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have very sensitive skin so the tint helps with that and it helps the AC too. It gets pretty hot here in the Summer, many days around 100. I will just have to deal with the problems at night. I don't do that much work at night anyway.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For up to about 90-95 F the kubota ac works fine with a clean condenser. On our hottest days it starts not being able to keep up as soon as chaff gets in there. My bottom screen on my grill got knocked out loading manure so I get a lot more crud sucked in.

The other problem is they used a really dense core so fine dust will plug the core when it looks clean from the side access panel. I have a copper pipe with a bent tip for my blow gun so you can slide it in and clean it out properly.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The coil on my M7040 slides out. There is a wing nut on the top left side. There is also a small panel that must first be removed. The coil slides out and then it is easily washed out. I just figured this out the other day. It made me feel stupid I had not seen this feature earlier.


----------

